# Crossbody Bags



## Don aka Alyssa (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm asking for advice on crossbody bags from Chanel and Kors, what do you like or dislike about them, I'm so excited to get one!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 20, 2022)

I don't own any expensive handbags.


----------



## Aizaz123 (Apr 1, 2022)

It depends on your Usage that you need cross body bags these bags help you in daily life if you are a student you can add books In it,anything you can add


----------

